# Need the power of positive thoughts tomorrow



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Okay, I have been trying to sell my house FOREVER!!!!!! Trying to downsize and tomorrow we have a third showing with the same people. So at 3pm EST could I ask everyone to send all the positive energy to get this house sold . 

I finally got superstitious a couple of weeks ago and took my mom's ashes and rosary out of the house. I thought she was worried we were leaving me behind. Call me crazy but BOOM now we have interest. 

Much appreciated if you remember!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Mags, you may already know this, but just in case......
I used to be a Realtor, a few good hits to showing - turn all your lamps/lights on, even in closets, open the shower curtain (if there is one), turn oven on low early, put a heat safe dish of vanilla water in there to make it smell homey. The idea is to hit all the senses, it is very helpful to showing a house.
Good luck, I hope this showing will convince the folks they need your home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Okay, I have been trying to sell my house FOREVER!!!!!! Trying to downsize and tomorrow we have a third showing with the same people. So at 3pm EST could I ask everyone to send all the positive energy to get this house sold .
> 
> I finally got superstitious a couple of weeks ago and took my mom's ashes and rosary out of the house. I thought she was worried we were leaving me behind. Call me crazy but BOOM now we have interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Good Luck tomorrow. 3rd showing with the same people is a good sign. :thumbsup: When we sold our house a few years ago I bought cinnamon plug in air fresheners and the realtor said everyone commented on how good the house smelled. We were supposed to be downsizing too when we built this house we're in now but it ended up being 500 square feet bigger than our old house....oops. :innocent:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Absolutely, I wish you the best of luck. 3rd time is a charm! I'm with you on superstitions--call it a coincidence, but then you never know. I'm going to think positive thoughts all day:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying that your house sells soon! 
Don't laugh but my daughter did this and her house sold the next day!!



I have one just in case I decide to sell mine! LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thoughts will be with you, Mags. 3rd viewing shows lots of interest. Hoping it sells. Things sell very fast here where I live. They barely show apts to one person and the next thing there's a bidding war. But that's the Manhattan market which is always hot, hot, hot.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'll be praying that your house sells soon!
> Don't laugh but my daughter did this and her house sold the next day!!
> 
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Thank you, Mags!

I wouln't be surprised if there was at least one person on here who thought I was making that one up! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That sounds promising! Of course I'll send good thoughts. And ditto on everything that Claire said! You could even leave a plate of cookies for them, and set the dining room table to look inviting!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Will be sending tons of positive energy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Luck tomorrow


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Good luck, sending more good vibes tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags my daughter is a realtor she has told me it's very important to keep the house minimal not a lot of furniture, she even suggests less is better with wall decorations. It has always amazed me how people don't have a vision of their things in a house, that's where a good realtor can help.
Gosh when we were looking at houses I could always in vision how my furniture would fit. Oh my daughter also said keeping neutral colors was a good thing. I have seen a few pictures of your home, it's beautiful you decorate beautiful, geese I'd buy your house, only I'd want all your furniture lol

I will pray for your tonight, I'll be busy tomorrow with my girls being groomed, but will check in.
I'm thinking if they are coming back for the third time they are interested. Start packing girlfriend :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I meant i was afraid she thought I was leaving her behind  I have heard of the St. Joseph tactic too. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> mdbflorida said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I have been trying to sell my house FOREVER!!!!!! Trying to downsize and tomorrow we have a third showing with the same people. So at 3pm EST could I ask everyone to send all the positive energy to get this house sold .
> ...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Mags, you may already know this, but just in case......
> I used to be a Realtor, a few good hits to showing - turn all your lamps/lights on, even in closets, open the shower curtain (if there is one), turn oven on low early, put a heat safe dish of vanilla water in there to make it smell homey. The idea is to hit all the senses, it is very helpful to showing a house.
> Good luck, I hope this showing will convince the folks they need your home.


Yep, I have done everything from fresh flowers to vanilla, to cue the deer LOL. It is a beautiful house with a park behind it. I personally think it is too big and that is what the hang up is.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Mags my daughter is a realtor she has told me it's very important to keep the house minimal not a lot of furniture, she even suggests less is better. It has always amazed me how people don't have a vision of their things in a house.
> Gosh when I looked at a house I would always see how my furniture would fit.
> I also always kept vanilla in a little crock pot, I know how welcoming that is.
> I will pray for your tonight, I'll be busy tomorrow with my girls being groomed, but will check in.
> I'm thinking if they are coming back for the third time they are interested. Start packing girlfriend :wub:



Paula, yes we stripped it of all personal effects because we already bought our retirement home in Vero. My realtor tells me is shows beautifully. Our issue is the size and in our area they started tearing down the old houses and building new. So people are willing to spend a lot more for a smaller new house. And what I normally wouldn't think would sell -on a busy street is going first because it is new. Now my house is only 9 years old so it is not old or dated. :smilie_tischkante: So I need all of your prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

We have so many new homes being built around us to, for me I'd brother have older home, I think you'll be moving very soon. Looking forward to seeing that "SOLD" sign


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of you today Mags! We have a time difference so I will just ask God now to give wisdom to the viewers. 
Our house sold before going to market (although we still listed it in case it fell through)---my secret was planting knock-out roses in the front! Also it was location, location, location! They were so happy to get it & we were so happy to sell---win-win!
So where is retirement exactly?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am up sprucing up the house and waiting for the sun to come up to make sure the pool is clean. I bought this house when I moved from Boston to take care of my mom and we have a big family so stupid me bought a big house. No one wants big houses anymore.:smilie_tischkante: Either way, I am glad I had two years with my mom and got to see more family in the two years. I have to look at what I am losing on the house sale would have paid for care had we had to find care for her. In the end we were able to give back what she had given to us. She lived for 89 rich years and raised 6 fairly normal kids 

We will be retiring in Vero Beach in about 5 years. We already bought a small house there. I still have about 5 years of work left in me so we will rent an apt in Winter Park.






edelweiss said:


> Thinking of you today Mags! We have a time difference so I will just ask God now to give wisdom to the viewers.
> Our house sold before going to market (although we still listed it in case it fell through)---my secret was planting knock-out roses in the front! Also it was location, location, location! They were so happy to get it & we were so happy to sell---win-win!
> So where is retirement exactly?


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Thinking of you today Mags and hope the third time is a charm. Good Luck!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope you have good luck,I know the feeling.. we've been trying to sell ours,it's not all that big, 1900 sq ft..we have the opposite problem, people looking have 4 kids.. and ours is 3 bedroom..

We like this size, perfect size for us,enough for all our "stuff" and enough room for a guest.
I heard if you bury St. Francis upside down, he didn't like it and house sold faster.. now that I know it's not upside down but face down..Gotta try that.

We looked at a couple houses in Fl that had taxidermy in every room, on the walls, one house I bet there were 20 deer heads just in one room.. creeped me out.. I saw them in the listing photo but figured they'd remove them for showings... nope, they added more..
House ended up in foreclosure..

People are funny I had a customer that when they finally bought their house, actually claimed she got haunted vibes from some people's paintings and wouldn't buy the house..

A few years ago, we had to keep Al's uncle's ashes ,to await his dad's return from Arizona so they could intern them..He died while they were out west for the winter.. The funeral home director brought to our jewelry and antiques store store and set the marble box they were in on the cash out counter and we're all chatting. 

Lady comes in looks around and spots the marble box (which doesn't look like your typical cremains container) but a carved marble decorative box..
She touching it and commenting on how beautiful it is and asks, "is this an antique?", we're kinda at a loss for words not wanting to freak her out , so we say yes, "been in the family for years" (meaning Uncle Paul)... she asks "how much?" we tell her oh that's not for sale.. 
After she leaves we all crack up..,funeral director told us "good one",I thought I couldnt' tell her what it was, might freak her out.. We laughed and told him that Uncle Paul always liked the ladies,he probably would have liked to go home with her.. Joked with Al's dad that we almost sold Uncle Paul.

The director asked us if we're taking the box home or leaving it in the store, if it bothered us,we told him "nah, as long as he behaves himself".

I didn't think about it but we have our fluffs ashes too, but they wouldn't guess since we don't have traditional containers and we hide them. Maybe that's preventing us from selling..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, that was funny! I forgot about my fluff's ashes -hope they don't open the heart shaped box LOL




michellerobison said:


> I hope you have good luck,I know the feeling.. we've been trying to sell ours,it's not all that big, 1900 sq ft..we have the opposite problem, people looking have 4 kids.. and ours is 3 bedroom..
> 
> We like this size, perfect size for us,enough for all our "stuff" and enough room for a guest.
> I heard if you bury St. Francis upside down, he didn't like it and house sold faster.. now that I know it's not upside down but face down..Gotta try that.
> ...


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Good luck. Hope you sell the house today.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for an offer today!
The fact that it is their third showing is very encouraging!
Good luck!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sending good thoughts for a good offer. Let us know!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed for you here, Mags.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Weather is good here today so another couple of hours!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Keeping good thoughts for you today Mags! 3rd times a charm so they say


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Your energy is working - they are still at the house -almost one whole hour! asking good questions like how much is your electric bill .


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Your energy is working - they are still at the house -almost one whole hour! asking good questions like how much is your electric bill .


Sounds good.let's hope they don't open the heart shaped box. :HistericalSmiley: . Hugs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Being there for an hour is a very good sign!!!!! When we sold our house 3 years ago to build this new house we didn't have to stress out about selling. The realtor gave us a contract that if the house didn't sell within 3 months, the realtor's company would buy it. This way we could go ahead and start building the new house without having to wait for the old one to sell first. Turns out our house sold in 5 weeks time anyways.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just waiting to see the SOLD sign


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like they are interested good luck.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Mags, I was just checking the thread to see how things went. I think an hour is a very, very good sign. Everything is crossed for you:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have a very good feeling your house is sold.

If anything, do you think they might be in the midst of making a final bid offer on the price? That would not be unusual and might hold things up for a few more hours.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking in. Hoping you get a bid tomorrow!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Now the hard part waiting. My realtor feels certain an offer is coming and he was there so we will sleep with that dream in my head.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> Now the hard part waiting. My realtor feels certain an offer is coming and he was there so we will sleep with that dream in my head.


I will be very surprised if you don't get some really great news tomorrow.

Sweet dreams, Mags.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Mags, I hope all went well today and you get an offer!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Up early---just checking in for the bidding report!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mags can't wait to hear from you:wub: prayers going out for wisdom


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

:dothewave:Sending good thoughts that your house is sold, Mag!:dothewave:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

No word yet but I have all fingers and paws crossed that something happens this week.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:Here, I'll share with you!:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
Don't you hate waiting!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That's what I feel like for sure.




sherry said:


> :Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:Here, I'll share with you!:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:
> Don't you hate waiting!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

opcorn:The waiting game


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Just heard from my realtor the couple can't seem to make a decision, but we have new showing on Sat and an open house on Sunday.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That doesn't mean no--it's a big decision. Keep thinking positive thoughts-if it's not this couple, maybe the one on Saturday or maybe you'll have 2 offers:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Just heard from my realtor the couple can't seem to make a decision, but we have new showing on Sat and an open house on Sunday.


And sold by Monday!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> That doesn't mean no--it's a big decision. Keep thinking positive thoughts-if it's not this couple, maybe the one on Saturday or maybe you'll have 2 offers:wub:


Wouldn't that be nice! Thanks for the pep talk.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Think positive.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. Think positive. Maybe if they know that others are looking it will push them off the ledge. B)


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

Snowbody said:


> I agree. Think positive. Maybe if they know that others are looking it will push them off the ledge. B)


Exactly what I thought.


----------



## Sweetmaltese4life (Nov 21, 2015)

*I'm very late to the party but some of you made me laugh with the "don't open that box!" joke but yea wishing you the best as well must be very exciting.*


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in and praying it is SOLD!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Time for an update! First of all thank you for all the positive energy you sent my way. We have had so much activity since I posted this and of course buried St. Joseph by the front door! We have had at least 5 second third and some fourth showings by the same person. Showing almost every day and multiple on the same day. I really thought I was doomed when the last couple who had been three times and about to hit the fourth asked had anyone died in the house -even naturally. I responded that I took care of my 89 year old mother and she passed away peacefully in her sleep six years ago. They were Asian and liked that we respected our elders! They came back for the fourth time and last night made a very low offer, we countered because the comps do not justify the offer. We are the best value on the market and my realtor was even offended! We have another second showing this morning with another couple while we wait to see what if they accept our counter. Paws crossed!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good luck Mags! Got my paws crossed!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck Mags. Don't get taken advantage of with a too low offer. They probably low balled because it's on the market a while--they may think you're desperate to sell and can get a good deal.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow they asked if anyone died in the house..interesting, guess that would be a valid question if it was an old house..Pretty common years ago for people to die and home and have wakes at home..
We had a realtor tell us someone died in our house but we could never substantiate that.. Our house was built in 1979..so hard to say.

We looked at a house years ago that had it's own private hangar little air strip,since I'm a pilot,I thought that would be cool, the estate was selling it, the guy murdered his wife there... we knew it and waited for the realtor to tell us.. then as we left, he asked if we wanted to know anything else about the house and we asked him if he left anything else out? He kinda looked at us funny and it looked like he was going to tell us..after a loooong pregnant pause, we told him.."a murder perhaps?"
He finally fessed up.. Needless to say we didn't buy the house, it ended up being auctioned..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sometimes a house is more than a house. Good luck on the sale. I actually live in my childhood home where I moved back to care for my father and much later my mother. At the end she was able to spend all but the last few days at home.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hoping you sell it Mag, good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't let them try to get away with such a low ball amount. Sounds like there's a sudden uptick at the house and that's always a good sign. Gee someone dying in a home isn't so out of the question now as people have home hospice care. Would never think about it impacting a sale.



michellerobison said:


> Wow they asked if anyone died in the house..interesting, guess that would be a valid question if it was an old house..Pretty common years ago for people to die and home and have wakes at home..
> We had a realtor tell us someone died in our house but we could never substantiate that.. Our house was built in 1979..so hard to say.
> 
> We looked at a house years ago that had it's own private hangar little air strip,since I'm a pilot,I thought that would be cool, the estate was selling it, the guy murdered his wife there... we knew it and waited for the realtor to tell us.. then as we left, he asked if we wanted to know anything else about the house and we asked him if he left anything else out? He kinda looked at us funny and it looked like he was going to tell us..after a loooong pregnant pause, we told him.."a murder perhaps?"
> He finally fessed up.. Needless to say we didn't buy the house, it ended up being auctioned..


I know it's horrible thinking someone would murder his wife, but I just had to laugh at you waiting for the realtor to spill the beans. I cracked up at you saying, "A murder perhaps?" Busted!!!! I had a cameraman in TX who flew all over the state for shoots and he moved next to an airport so he could just walk to the hangar and take off -- much like we got to our garages.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Time for an update. WE HAVE AN OFFER! We have been going back and forth and we are almost there. St. Joseph buried by front door definitely helped. It has been very active. Keep your fingers and paws crossed everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Time for an update. WE HAVE AN OFFER! We have been going back and forth and we are almost there. St. Joseph buried by front door definitely helped. It has been very active. Keep your fingers and paws crossed everyone.


Great news, Mags. Fingers and paws crossed!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great! We are being vigilant doing our part! Let us know!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Happy to hear this. Best of luck!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paws & fingers crossed here too!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to all of the positive thoughts! It worked. We are now under contract!!!!! Yippppeee


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Thanks to all of the positive thoughts! It worked. We are now under contract!!!!! Yippppeee


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Wooohooooo!!!!!


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Mags, I am so glad. It is so stressful trying to sell in the current market!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am happy for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful! I hope the next few weeks go quickly and without any surprises!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Great news. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that it goes smoothly and quickly. 
It took one of my friends months and months for a closing but I think that's because she lived in a co-op and they're more stringent than any bank anywhere about who passes financial muster and they go over it with a fine toothed comb. That's why when homes went into bankruptcy in the recession, it rarely happened with co-ops in Manhattan. I assume houses are a lot easier to close on.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations Mags! What a relief.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Good news! I know that wonderful feeling!


----------

